# Elk tongue rueben



## gnatboy911 (May 10, 2017)

So I saved the tongue from my elk last fall. I just got around to pulling it out of the freezer and doing something with it. I cured the tongue using diggin dogs cure calculator. It actually stayed in the cure for MUCH longer than I had planned  (life got busy). It was in about a month. 

I wasn't really sure what I wanted to do with it, so I just put the cure, salt and sugar in the bag. I decided on making a rueben out of it, so when I cooked it I added some spices to the bag. I just scraped together what I could from the cabinet that was similar to corned beef seasonings. 

I didn't really want a fall apart texture, hoping for slices, so I decided on a temp of 145. Initial plan was 36 hrs. I put it in Sunday morning, was going to take it out Monday evening. Well Tuesday morning rolled around and I remembered I hadn't taken in out yet. Oops. So, 145 for 48 hrs is what I ended up with.  I took it out of the water and placed it in the fridge. Fast forward to tonight (Wednesday evening). Sandwich time. After procuring the necessary rueben ingredients, I pulled the tongue out of the fridge to see what I had. 

The layer of taste buds certainly didn't peel right off like I'd seen online, but then again those tongues were boiled. So I just took my filet knife and carefully removed it all.

Sliced thin, and eaten cold, it was delicious. Very ham-like in texture and flavor. I could have eaten a cold cut sandwich out of it and been happy.

I did a quick fry in a hot cast iron with some bacon grease then assembled th sandwich. Another great part was the saurkraut. It was homemade from a buddy of mine. Absolutely delicious stuff. 

The rueben was everything I'd hoped for and more. Very very tasty! This is the first tongue I've saved from hunting and it certainly won't be the last. (The rye bread the store had was a very dark rye, so it's not burnt)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 10, 2017)

Looks tasty!


----------



## tallbm (May 10, 2017)

Wow that is awesome!

I have only ever eaten beef tongue done in the oven to make tacos.  It is fantastic stuff!  I can just imagine how good that elk tongue was.  Man I would love to take an elk some day.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2017)

Wow, that is one delicious looking sammie!

I would love to try elk tongue someday.

I've had plenty of beef tongue, but never elk!

Congrats for making the carousel!

Point!

Al


----------



## biaviian (May 11, 2017)

That looks great! I love tongue but I have never had elk tongue. Did you have the heart? There's nothing like a cold heart sandwich.

EDIT: Am I the only one that sees an elephant and a dragon in the pictures of the cut raw tongue?













Capture.PNG



__ biaviian
__ May 11, 2017


----------



## shyzabrau (May 11, 2017)

Biaviian said:


> EDIT: Am I the only one that sees an elephant and a dragon in the pictures of the cut raw tongue?


Smoked meat as a Rorschach test...


----------



## biaviian (May 11, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> Smoked meat as a Rorschach test...


Check out my last edit for the answers to the test.


----------



## gnatboy911 (May 11, 2017)

Biaviian said:


> That looks great! I love tongue but I have never had elk tongue. Did you have the heart? There's nothing like a cold heart sandwich.


I still have the heart wrapped up in the freezer.  I usually do pickled heart, did that with my deer and bear last year.  But this one I was thinking just sliced, salt and pepper, med rare on the cook.  Might sous vide some of it just to try.

Thanks all for the kind words and points, it sure was delicious!


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 11, 2017)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## uncle eddie (May 11, 2017)

Way cool idea for elk tongue!  Points!

Ed


----------



## crazymoon (May 11, 2017)

GB911, nice job on a tasty looking tongue!


----------



## chew2475 (May 12, 2017)

Great idea.  Looks tasty.


----------



## gnatboy911 (May 12, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------



## unclejhim (May 13, 2017)

That pickled heart sounds interesting. Would you mind sharing the recipe? I save all the deer hearts at our hunting club.


----------



## gnatboy911 (May 15, 2017)

unclejhim said:


> That pickled heart sounds interesting. Would you mind sharing the recipe? I save all the deer hearts at our hunting club.


The method I use is incredibly simple.

clean heart well (trim excess fat, etc)

put in pot of water on the stove on med low

cook for a few hours

let cool and slice

put it in a jar with some sliced onions and a couple cloves crushed garlic, salt, and pepper,

fill jar with half water half vinegar.  I usually use apple cider vinegar.

let it sit in the fridge for a few days minimum.

thats it.  and it lasts forever in there.


----------



## unclejhim (May 15, 2017)

Thanks, Ill try that next season.


----------



## disco (May 16, 2017)

Well, this has my tongue wagging! Looks great.

Disco


----------



## gnatboy911 (May 17, 2017)

Thanks Disco!


----------

